# National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House & Hearse Convention May 3-5, 2013



## TheMonsterMaze

Annual National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House & Hearse Convention!!
Greater Philadelphia Expo Center Pennsylvania
May 3rd - May 5th, 2013

The Cadavers Cotillion, a costume ball themed differently every year.
Our 2013 theme is: GHOST TOWN / WILD WILD WEST !
http://www.cadaverscotillion.com

Over 200 vendor booths to purchase product NOT AVAILABLE IN STORES !! (For example, let's say you needed a prop of "A dead body of a 40 year old woman from the 18th century, in an appropriate gown of that time period, who was half eaten, with a giant 8 foot tall animatronic fire breathing werewolf crouching over her, dripping blood from it's jaws while it's head swings from side to side, howling at the moon..."

WE HAVE VENDORS WHO CAN (and do!) CUSTOM MAKE THAT PROP FOR YOU!

Haunted House Tours
http://www.haunttour.com

A Make Up WAR !
Think you're the best makeup artist in the industry? PROVE IT!
http://www.makeupwar.com

ATTEND IN COSTUME!

PLENTY OF FUN EVENTS!
http://www.events.nationalhauntersconvention.com/

Hope to see you there!

Join us on facebook to see updates at:
https://www.facebook.com/HalloweenShow



PICTURES OF LAST YEARS EVENT
(Be sure to check them all out !)
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.235231839916216.42644.109143515858383&type=1


----------



## littlebuzz

Hell Yes!
I'll be there!!!

Just trying to decide if I want to make it an overnighter.


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*2013 Haunt Tour Party Explosion with OPEN BAR !!!*

[Description]

http://www.HauntTour.com/

Friday Night - May 3rd

5:00 PM Sharp
- Leave Homewood Suites on the Zombie Bus Tour
[ Trip estimated : 42 miles / 50 minutes from convention area

6:00 PM
- Arrive at Shocktoberfest
http://www.Shocktoberfest.com/

6:00 PM - 7:00 PM
- Catered Hot Buffet Dinner and Open Bar in Club Shock
* Menu Items coming soon

open bar

7:15 PM - 7:30 PM
- Meet N Greet with the Owner of Shoctoberfest!
- Everything you wanted to know but were afraid to ask, Pat Konopelski will answer questions about 

this Legendary Scream Park

7:15 PM - 10:00 PM
- Tour of THREE Attractions including the world famous:
Zombie Revenge Hayride
Prison of the Dead
The Unknown

10:00 PM - 11:00 PM
- The Party Continues with Music, Dancing and Open Bar

open bar

11:00 PM
- Bus leaves for Homewood Suites

12:00 AM (Midnight)
- We Arrive back at Homewood Suites

FROM THEIR WEBSITE:

Never Been to Shocktoberfest?

Shocktoberfest is a huge 30 acre Scream Park featuring 4 unique attractions plus the Monster 

Midway.

We pride ourselves on bringing our customers the best experience possible. From the moment you step 

on the property you’ll quickly realize that Shocktoberfest stands apart from other haunted events.
What People Are Saying About Us

“The #1 MUST-SEE Attraction in the country!” – Haunted Attraction Magazine

“One of the Scariest Places in America!” – The Travel Channel

“Shocktoberfest is without a doubt one of my favorite haunted events in the country!” – Richard 

Christy, The Howard Stern Show

“The #3 Best Scream Park” – HauntWorld Magazine
Shocktoberfest is a huge Scream Park!

The Unknown - Come face to face with man’s number one fear: the unknown. Themed in Steampunk, a 

sub-genre of science fiction, this attraction incorporates over 20 years of industry experience, 

computer-controlled animatronics, light and sound effects and the best haunted house actors on the 

planet. To enhance the experience even further, our proprietary cinematic 3D effects make The 

Unknown the only attraction of its kind in the world!

The Prison of the Dead is a 50,000 sq. ft. indoor and outdoor, multi-level, prison themed Mega 

Haunt compound. (Most haunted houses are less than 4,000 sq. ft.) The Prison incorporates an 

elaborate back story, detailed set design, live actors, and computerized special effects. 

Shocktoberfest is so large you must board a prison bus to be shuttled to the attraction!

Zombie Revenge Haunted Hayride is guaranteed to be one of the most amazing haunted hayrides in the 

country. Complete with a new theme, sets, props, soundstages with amazing computerized special 

effects that include pyrotechnics and animatronics. This hayride takes you on a journey over acres 

of thick wooded forest filled with more live actors than ever before.

Club Shock is a haunted night club that offers guests a place to hang out with friends, listen to 

music, and dance. You can also compete in contests to win great prizes.

The Monster Midway – Walk under the majestic trees and beautiful autumn leaves that line the 

Monster Midway. Come hungry as it is here where you can enjoy some delicious food such as fresh cut 

French Fries, Funnel Cakes, Burgers and Steak Sandwiches that would rival your favorite sandwich 

shop. Compete in the games of skill and chance. Beware of the Scare Zones as there is no safe place 

at Shocktoberfest!

If you’re looking for an event run by people with the same enthuiasm for Halloween as you, look no 

further than Shocktoberfest!
Come see what we’ve accomplished over the past 20 years!


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*The BEAUTY UNDERNEATH Fashion Show*

Come see the latest innovations in the costuming industry. See the type of fashion styles to 

attract more patrons to your venues ; See the kind of image you want for your advertising & 

publicity. Reasonably priced but eye-catching headliners for your attraction will give you an edge 

on the competition!! Step ahead of the trends, rather than playing catch up !

The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention is the place to be for THE 

BEAUTY UNDERNEATH Fashion Show. The latest innovations in the costuming industry are for all to 

see. Build up your current image or recreate who you are are and become who you want to be. New and 

exciting fashion styles, ideas and cutting edge images for one and all.

IN SEARCH OF MODELS: Our clothing vendors need models to walk the runway. Should you be interested 

-
please contact Susan Belloff for details.
https://www.facebook.com/susan.belloff

ATTN: Costume/Clothing Vendors !
Please coordinate your booths product display with Susan Belloff, contact her for details.
https://www.facebook.com/susan.belloff


----------



## TheMonsterMaze

*Miss Halloween Beauty Pageant*

New for 2013 at The National Halloween, Horror, Haunted House and Hearse Convention is the Miss 

Halloween Beauty contest.

Among all the things dark and spooky at the convention will include the all things creepy and 

beautiful, NHC's MISS HALLOWEEN PAGEANT. The Pageant is open to any woman who believes they embody 

The True Spirit of Halloween.

This should include: costuming, make up, character representation and the things dark and beautiful 

you believe is the embodiment of the Halloween Season.

The event will consist of multiple events:

1.) Contestant introduction

2.) Q and A session

3.) Solo Runway Walk


Further details coming shortly.

Interested Contestants please email to register:
[email protected]
or
[email protected]


NOTE: This event will end 1 hour prior to the start of the Haunt Tour.


LEGAL DISCLAIMER: Photo images of the winning contestant will be used in future NHC / Fright Times 

Magazine advertising campaigns.


----------



## HalloweenTrick

I would love to go this year but not sure i can afford to go. I did however sign up on the mailing list so i can keep posted on the news and events but no one has emailed me yet 
It is about 3 hours and 35 mins from me. I am so tempted to go!!


----------

